# Electrical Plate Covers



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has ever made their own electrical plate covers (switch and/or outlet) from wood. I just did a search and see lots of them available in about every species of wood you could think of. But, like most woodworkers, I'd rather make my own.

Didn't find any plans or how-to's during my search - anyone seen one? It appears that they are slightly hollowed out on the back and the front has a roundover with a step on all four edges. Should be relatively easy to do on a router table but would be nice to see how others have done it.

Jim


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I made one for my last customer, he did not like it though. I actually made it too thick. I planed it to 3/8" thick, it actually neets to be around 3/16 thick or so. I rounded mine over with a ROS because with it being so small I just did not want to mess with any router.

My customer actually did a nice job making it himself. He used some of the 1/4" scrap plywood from the project that already had a finish on it and it looked fairly nice. I did not realize it was even 1/4" plywood at first until I looked closer.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Made an outlet cover from oak. Just used a plastic receptacle cover for dimensions. Relieved the back of the wood with a Dremel/cutter and test fitted with the receptacle until the receptacle was flush with the front. The oak was just shy of 1/4" thick.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

This one is on todays projects of the home page.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/38468
It gives you a look at how he did the back side to give you an idea how to do like he did. Thought of doing this project myself one of these days. Good way to use up scrap pieces.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

As TopomaxSurvivor told me a while back, electrical plate covers are UL listed. If you make your own, it could be a liability issue. The wood ones at the big box stores have a thin galvanized metal plate on the inside that acts as a heat shield. I'm not trying to discourage you. I think custom covers are very cool.


----------



## baller (Nov 14, 2008)

maybe some high temp paint on the back would help relieve some of the fears? i know they'd never go for it in the hospitals i work at every day, but at home, why not? been on my list to do for a while too…


----------

